# Just Few From Dec on Delmarva



## mferrari (Nov 6, 2008)

Was just uploading a few pictures and video from my phone from the Christmas storm here on Delmarva. Ended up with about 9-10" here in Salisbury and 13" + some massive drifts in Ocean City.

The truck:









Stacking snow:









Funny people using an extension cord to pull out a van, it was rather amusing to watch 









Video of plowing through a 2' drift trying to get into a parking lot:





Video of conditions out on the main highway (RT50). I am sorry for the music.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Is that Gangsta Rap? LMAO!!! That would make me wanna shoot some of these stupid people while plowing


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

LOL! Jamming to Bizmarkie.


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

What song is that?


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

Here ya go.


----------



## mferrari (Nov 6, 2008)

Dirty Jersey;1191354 said:


> LOL! Jamming to Bizmarkie.


Gotta love it! prsport


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I rock that song on my ipod while plowing too


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm over hear in cambridge . You guys got alot more out of that storm than us. Funny how its not that far away.


----------



## Dirty Jersey (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm all about rocking the old school while plowing.


----------



## fordsup04 (Dec 31, 2009)

cutbetterthanyo;1193091 said:


> I'm over hear in cambridge . You guys got alot more out of that storm than us. Funny how its not that far away.


I plowed berlin and salisbury, berlin got a ton more. even though i got stuck on top of a snow pile stacking in salisbury. not fun and then a cummins pulled me out even worse.


----------



## cutbetterthanyo (Feb 3, 2010)

Not to hi-jack but......Where are you delmarva guys getting salt? Is there any cheap places over your way? The cheapest i have found was almost 6 bucks a bag and that is buying a whole pallet. All these guys north of us talking about 2-3 dollar a bag salt i want some of that.


----------

